# Weitere SSL einrichten??



## Distl (18. Juli 2003)

Hi, 

ich möchte mir auf meinem Apache/Linux Server eine weitere SSL einrichten. Leider habe ich nach langem Suchen nichts darüber gefunden. 
Es besteht auf dem Server schon eine SSL Verbindung mit einer IP. Jetzt möchte ich gerne die zweite IP auch noch einrichten. Hat jemand zufällig ein gutes Tut dazu? 

Danke 

Gruss


----------

